# TTF boardcut with, beautifully grained, olive wood scales



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello to everyone, one more time, from Greece !

I was wondering for some days, as an inexperienced at the sport newbie, if the 5.5cm fork gap, that two of my previous slingshots accidentally share, is indeed something that suits me (I'm the most accurate with them), or it's just a coincidence. I quickly therefore draw a template of a TTF frame and off I went to glue it on some, 12mm thick, Baltic birch plywood and cut it. I then scaled it with some olive wood, that the last minute saved from the fire, added a clear, glittery plastic tube, for the lanyard hole and some matching (glittery, that is) epoxy resin for the cracks and (ever present) worm infected spots, sanded to 1000 and applied couple of hands of BLO. Great times afterwards, at the beach  !

I am very happy with the results, although I'm still not sure if the certain gap helps me, or practising, slowly, starts to pay off. The thing I'm sure, is that olive wood became instantly a favourite! I love the grain and I even, pretty much, enjoyed the distinctive olive oil smell, during carving and sanding. I guess I'll try that same design again, maybe with a little bigger "shoulders". Not completely finished yet (some more BLO, polishing and wax will be added), but here it is and hope you like it. Thanks for watching and , of course, any suggestions or advice, will be much appreciated !











































PS

Sorry for my poor photography skills. The light conditions changed and trying to fit the settings, pretty much, messed things up. I guess you get an idea though.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Very, very nice!
Great work!
Stefan


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Olive eh??? That looks pretty damn snazzyy, good work Sir!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful work


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice !!


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

the core said:


> Very, very nice!
> Great work!
> Stefan


Very pleased you liked it! Thank you very much for your comment Stefan, really appreciate it !


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Olive eh??? That looks pretty **** snazzyy, good work Sir!


Definately olive, lol ! I already burned half ton of it and now feel kind of guilty. Constantly picking some beech firewood instead, the last days. Thank you for your kind words dear Sir and for enriching my vocabulary (snazzyy !!)


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Sharker said:


> Very beautiful work





slingshotnew said:


> Very very nice !!


Reading good words from craftsmen like you, always makes me very happy! Thank you both gentlemen !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful slingshot, just like the scenery


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is some beautiful wood and you did a great job with it!

As for the gap and your shooting, that's something only you can tell.

All the best to you!

Jim/rs


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Tag said:


> Beautiful slingshot, just like the scenery


Thank you, very glad you liked it. It's a beautiful place indeed, but difficult to have some income nowadays. It's the same at the cities though, so no dilemma at all.

Στάλθηκε από το S30 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

rockslinger said:


> That is some beautiful wood and you did a great job with it!
> As for the gap and your shooting, that's something only you can tell.
> All the best to you!
> 
> Jim/rs


Thank you very much sir, both for your comment and your wishes. I guess I have a lot to learn and understand before jumbing into conclusions, so I guess I"ll just keep on experimenting ang having fun. All the best to you too. I appreciate your time and sure glad you approve.

Στάλθηκε από το S30 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A very pretty shooter. The general consensus is that TTF's are more accurate than other set-ups, but some folks don't care for the higher forks that a TTF usually requires. Good work!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome work!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Sweet!

Please give me Olive wood!!!


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

flipgun said:


> A very pretty shooter. The general consensus is that TTF's are more accurate than other set-ups, but some folks don't care for the higher forks that a TTF usually requires. Good work!


Thank you very much Flipgun, very pleased you liked it ! I can see why some people prefer TTF and think they are more accurate, as myself also, find it easier to find an aiming reference point with them. The actual thing I try to find out is, if 5.5cm fork gap is something special for me, as with two of my previous builds (one OTF and one TTF) with that gap, I had very good results and accuracy, from the very first shots I had with them. Was it a coincidence and they just happened to be better, somehow, from others with different gap that I made? Is this gap something that suits me, somehow, better? I truly don't know, but I intend to experiment further more and find out. Thanks again for your comment !


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome work!


Thank you so much! Always flattered by such kind words!



ggustafsson said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Please give me Olive wood!!!


I thing it is also man, thanks! Well, if you have some patience and you're willing to pay shipping cost, I can send you some scales. I intend to make some more for myself also, from my firewood pile, so it will not be problem. For forks, that I guess you prefer, will be a little more difficult. You see all the olive trees that I had, were burned down during a wild fire, back in 2007, and cutting from a tree you don't owe is a vendetta starting matter round here, as people make a living out of them and usually are family owned for centuries. From mine burned trees, wild olive trees have grown back and their wood may not have such nice grain, but it is extremely dense and hard, when dry and perfect for slingshots. Anyway, they are also some abandoned for some years olive yards at the area, and I intend to spot them and have some forks out of them. Patience and good will, and anything can happen my friend, just let me know  .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice...!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

coveman said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome work!
> ...


Thank you for the offer!

I am very much interested in different types of wood that typically does not grow in my country but as you have guessed I am only interested in natural tree forks which makes it a little bit more difficult. But if you ever find something interesting that has a good shape and size then I am more than willing to pay for it


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

No worries. I'll be on the hunt for some natulars the next days and I'll let you know, if I think something may be useful to you.

Στάλθηκε από το S30 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

e~shot said:


> Nice...!


Thank you very much for your comment e-shot, very pleased you liked it!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful work.

Olivewood has such a gorgeous grain.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Absolute stunner.

I am more accurate with OTT. But I shoot down the bands more than using a fork reference most of the time.

But TTF is definitely the way to go if you use fork reference point.


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

brucered said:


> Beautiful work.
> 
> Olivewood has such a gorgeous grain.





inconvenience said:


> Absolute stunner.
> 
> I am more accurate with OTT. But I shoot down the bands more than using a fork reference most of the time.
> 
> But TTF is definitely the way to go if you use fork reference point.


Thank you both gentlemen! Glad you also like it !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Love that Bud!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gorgeous. One of the prettiest ever


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Wow! Love that Bud!


Very glad about it Flatbant, thanks!


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Dayhiker said:


> Gorgeous. One of the prettiest ever


Very pleased you liked it sir and very flattered for sure! Nature creates beautiful art and I'm pretty happy that I didn't turn this particular piece into ashes.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh wow.... That grain..... ????


----------

